# Pancakes for Good - The Big Life Foundation Fundraiser



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>Buy a Pancake, Save an Elephant!

</strong>I have wanted to do some kind of fundraising for a cause we all believe in here at Canon Rumors, and one of those causes is <a href="http://www.biglifeafrica.org/" target="_blank">Nick Brandt’s Big Life Foundation</a>.</p>
<p><strong>How it will work

</strong>For every Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens pre-ordered and shipped from B&H Photo between Friday, June 8, 2012 @ 12:01AM EST (GMT -5) and Sunday, June 10, 2012 @ 11:59PM EST (GMT -5), I will donate the Canon Rumors affiliate commission (the small percentage I make on a sale) to the <a href="http://www.biglifeafrica.org/" target="_blank">Big Life Foundation</a>. Keep in mind, the lenses won’t be shipping this weekend, but we will count them when they do ship.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/870179-REG/Canon_40mm_f_2_8_EF_Pancake.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM $199 </a>(<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/pancakes-for-good-the-big-life-foundation-fundraiser/" target="_blank">Preorder to benefit the Big Life Foundation</a>)</strong></p>
<p><strong>What’s The Big Life Foundation?</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Founded in September 2010 by photographer Nick Brandt in urgent response to the recent dramatic escalation in poaching across much of Africa, Big Life Foundation is a non-profit organization dedicated to the conservation of Africa’s wildlife and ecosystems.</p>
<p>With one of the most spectacular elephant populations in Africa being rapidly diminished by poachers and increasing human/wildlife conflict, the Amboseli ecosystem that straddles Kenya and Tanzania is the Foundation’s large-scale pilot project.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Why Does Canon Rumors Care?

</strong>I’ve been to Amboseli and <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/ef-70-300-f4-5-6l-is-review/" target="_blank">photographed the elephants there</a>. It was my first experience in Africa, and one that will be with me forever. The thought of protected animals being killed just because of financial constraints just doesn’t seem right to me. I don’t want to sound over-dramatic, but the thought of not being able to take my family to Kenya to see the elephants of Amboseli is troubling.</p>
<p><strong>Links: <a href="http://www.biglifeafrica.org/" target="_blank">The Big Life Foundation</a> | <strong><a href="http://www.nickbrandt.com/" target="_blank">Nick Brandt</a> </strong>| <a href="http://www.biglifeafrica.org/donations" target="_blank">Donate Directly</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
```


----------



## distant.star (Jun 7, 2012)

.
I don't really have much interest in the lens, but count me in if it's in that $200 range.

Good thinking/caring CR guy!


----------



## slinky (Jun 7, 2012)

A wonderful initiative. Very generous!


----------



## mememe (Jun 7, 2012)

As far as i know i cant order at your preferred shop (BH) in Europe, right?


----------



## kubsztal (Jun 7, 2012)

Shouldn't someone from The World's Billionaires list be more interested in saving those elephants?


----------



## sjp010 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was "in" for this lens beforehand, now I'm "extra in." Nice touch, CR. 

Looking forward to my first pre-ordering experience - hope it shows up within a year, Canon!


----------

